# Still lookin



## xred (Oct 12, 2016)

Well I thought I had it narrowed down to toro or ariens until I stopped at husky dealer today
I was checking out the ST230p 
I like the control layout and the angry alien look
Also has 291 cc motor bigger then the ariens deluxe just about as big
as the ariens 28 sho (305) and it is less expensive.
I read alot of issues with belts for these machines have that been fixed?
Bad batch of belts?
bad adjustments?
I still have original belts on my old MTD so this concerns me abit.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

The 200 series has a lot going for it. The issue with the belts was corrected with the 2015 model I've been told. If you have a dealer he should be able to show you the service bulletin, I don't remember the exact date but think it was September 2015 for 2014 and previous models.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I was looking at new snow throwers just in case my rebuild project on my Husqvarna 10530SBE doesn't work out. The new ones from Toro, Husqvarna, Honda, Ariens seem cheaply made, unless you get their top of the line model. Plus, they all seem to be using an in house engine. I love the old Tecumseh engines, but they seem to be gone now. I don't know why all of them don't use a Briggs and Stratton engine, like most lawn mowers. The Honda snow throwers use a Honda engine, which is great, but they are very expensive.


I have a long driveway and it's 40'x40' at the top. I would probably just pay for a Honda.


----------



## xred (Oct 12, 2016)

bought a new toro 928 ohxe powermax hd
let er snow


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice man. Let see it?


----------

